# Help identify Cichlid



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I dot know what is is 
I think it's a hap Ali but looks a little weird

All help really appreciated

Some pics:


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like an ahli but looks a little deformed!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If not deformed, it maybe a hybrid of some sort.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Could it be from not enough food


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

From the pictures you provided its next to impossible to tell if this fish is deformed, thin or a hybrid. To me it looks like a young Sciaenochromis fryeri however without a clear picture, who knows.

I suggest that moving forward you only buy fish from reputable breeders and sellers. That way you won't need to post threads asking "what kind of fish is this". And keep in mind that many of the members of this and most forums and not necessarily experts and therefore are only providing their opinion. And that includes me.

I personaly think that Cichlid-Forum is a great resource for all things cichlid. Check out their profiles and use the pictures they have to identify your fish. You can see your fish in his tank and compare to the pictures you see.

Check out how many Sciaenochromis profiles there are:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=1 
Sciaenochromis ahli Haplochromis Big Eye 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Cape Maclear) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Chewere) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Chiofu Bay) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Chizumulu Is.) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Chuanga) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Likoma Is.) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Lumbaulo) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Lundu) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Lupingu) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Magunga) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleri Is.) Iceberg, Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Mbenji Is.) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Ntekete) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue 
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Taiwan Reef) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue

--
Paul


----------

